# Jars...Jars...Jars...Tobacco Storage?



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

OK, I see many posts about pipe tobacco being stored in canning jars. I am "old fashioned", _so that is fine with me_.

Some questions...

What are the best (brand/model) of canning jars? _Why?_

Which ones should I avoid? _Why?_

What _alternatives_ are there to canning jars, in the event you have found some sort of glass jar/box that you have found that you like?

What is appropriate for typical 1oz - 2oz of tobacco? Half pint, or full pint jars?

I will need to buy about 36-48 jars for my storage and as always, I am looking for the BEST deal/value...any thoughts or links?

Thanks!


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

I use Ball jars just cuz that's what the store had. 12 jar case, widemouthed 16oz. costs about 8 bucks and they seal well. Have several now and baccy is moist as day it went in to them.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Also, I am looking through many...many sites that sell commercial glass jars. This poses another question...

From your expertise _or_ experience; do you recommend screw on metal lids, or twist on (slight turn, aka lug caps) metal lids? There may be a difference...thus why I am asking.

I would assume that in any tobacco storage...one must avoid any plastic container or lid..._what say you?_


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Best brand? -Buy the least expensive ones you can at the hardware/homestore/kitchen supply store. The technology of canning has been around for 200 years and hasn't changed. All you need are glass jars with 2-piece lids with a rubber seal on it.

Ball and Kerr are the 2 most common brands you will find. They come in packs of 6-12.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

What sizes will depend on how much you want to cellar. I have several different sizes. One size doesn't allows fit all, imo.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

http://www.oxo.com/p-445-pop-container-small-square-03-quart.aspx
These are great for short term storage (i.e. something you intend to keep coming to and smoke now). A 2 oz tin of tobacco fits right in, it is airtight, and easy to open/close. For long term again, mason jars are the best bet.


----------



## Citationjeff (Jun 14, 2009)

I got these to hold the different samples and small quantity tobacco's that I have.


walmart dot com/ip/Ball-8-oz-Collection-Jars-4pk/16213253

They are good quality. However, they say they are 8oz jars but they hardly hold a 50gr tin (1.75 oz) of tobacco. Maybe I was absent from school the day they taught units of measurement. Also, something to keep in mind, I needed them to be able to stack... not real high but 2 high would be nice.... these dont!

Take a trip down to your local walmart and you can find a bunch of different styles.
I may try these next...

walmartdotcom/ip/Ball-4-oz-Quilted-Crystal-Jelly-Jars-12-Pack/17203435

Good luck!

Jeff


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I like the 8 oz. squat wide mouth Ball jars. They don't stack well, but I like the wide mouth and size. You can put about 3-4 oz of flake in one, so a pound of flake will go in four of them plus an ounce or two left over to smoke. Ribbon, even when packed tight, requires 5 of them to the pound. They are a good size for opening a large purchase piecemeal later on.


----------



## Citationjeff (Jun 14, 2009)

freestoke said:


> I like the 8 oz. wide mouth Ball jars. They don't stack well, but I like the wide mouth and size. You can put about 3-4 oz of tobacco in one, so a pound of flake will go in four of them plus an ounce or two left over to smoke. They are a good size for opening a large purchase piecemeal later.


I guess what happened with the one's I got were that they were really two oz jars and that the 4 jar package total was the 8oz that they advertise on the box.

Something to consider if ordering online.

Jeff


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Citationjeff said:


> I guess what happened with the one's I got were that they were really two oz jars and that the 4 jar package total was the 8oz that they advertise on the box.
> 
> Something to consider if ordering online.
> 
> Jeff


A 2 oz jar would be about the size of a pill box, you probably have 8 liquid ounce jars, which won't necessarily correspond to a similar weight in tobacco. 2 to 2-1/2 ounces of loose or 3-4 flake are what fits in an 8 liquid ounce jar.


----------



## Citationjeff (Jun 14, 2009)

Xodar said:


> A 2 oz jar would be about the size of a pill box, you probably have 8 liquid ounce jars, which won't necessarily correspond to a similar weight in tobacco. 2 to 2-1/2 ounces of loose or 3-4 flake are what fits in an 8 liquid ounce jar.


Thanks for the info! Good to know!!!

Jeff


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Good responses so far. I'm using Ball wide mouth half pint jars that look like this (it's what the supermarket had at the time):










You can stuff a little more than a tin in one jar. The wide mouth makes them easier to load and easier to get your tobacco out of them as well. As mentioned, they don't stack particularly well, but other than that, I'm very pleased.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

If you want to keep tobacco for long term I suggest, as many have on here before me, getting some half pint and pint sized jars. This way you wont be breaking into your entire stash when you open something up. Lets say you have 8oz of FVF, you wouldnt want to open an entire 8oz jar just to restock your daily smoke. If you broke it down into 4 pint jars then the other 3 jars wouldnt be distrurbed when you wanted some FVF.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Yes, thank you all very much for your comments, suggestions, etc.!*

I took these all into account. I was looking online, but decided to run to Walmart real quick and see what they had on hand...and to compare prices.

I found a deal that I am very pleased with. Most everything that I have in regards to tobacco is 2oz or less, so I knew I could get a jar that would hold 8 fl oz or more...and I would be set. Long story short, this is what I ended up with:

*Kerr 8 oz Regular Mouth Jelly Jars, 12pk*










*Includes lids, bands and labels*

I picked up three 12 packs = 36 jars. The best part about these are that the price was just "Rolled Back" to *$6.77*/case (12)! That is just over $0.50/ea. compared to about $1-$1.50/ea online for the same item, including shipping. These are the regular jars, meaning they are not the quilted ones as they are not on "sale".

So, if you are looking for some Mason Jars...I'd recommend these...check out your local Walmart for prices. They were $8.?? about a week ago.

Now, off to creating labels and excited to "can" my tobacco tonight!

_...I just checked my online cellar and see that I need at least 46 of these...so it looks like I will be back to Walmart soon!..._

Thanks again!!! :banana:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Troutman22 said:


> If you want to keep tobacco for long term I suggest, as many have on here before me, getting some half pint and pint sized jars. This way you wont be breaking into your entire stash when you open something up. Lets say you have 8oz of FVF, you wouldnt want to open an entire 8oz jar just to restock your daily smoke. If you broke it down into 4 pint jars then the other 3 jars wouldnt be distrurbed when you wanted some FVF.


Thanks _Scotch_...that is a very smart idea. When I get some more jars, I will do just that as I have a few blends in bulk. This way, even if I open one up a year from now...I will have a few others to continue to age.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Tommy,
those are the very same jars I use 90% of the time. The stacking issues with the widemouths keep me from using them as cellar jars, although I do have some I use as daily smoking jars. I found the clear to be more useful than the quilted, as you could see the tobacco aging inside better. Another nice touch, clear or quilted either one, Ball 8 oz. jars consistently weigh between 199.3 and 200 grams each complete with lid and band. That makes weighing sealed jars to figure out their tobacco contant easy as pie.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Xodar said:


> Tommy,
> those are the very same jars I use 90% of the time. The stacking issues with the widemouths keep me from using them as cellar jars, although I do have some I use as daily smoking jars. I found the clear to be more useful than the quilted, as you could see the tobacco aging inside better. Another nice touch, clear or quilted either one, Ball 8 oz. jars consistently weigh between 199.3 and 200 grams each complete with lid and band. That makes weighing sealed jars to figure out their tobacco contant easy as pie.


Hey John...thanks! I like the flat surface on these for the label's sake too...as opposed to the quilted. Plus, like you...I want to see my baccy age!

I may end up getting some of the wide mouth for everyday use, I believe they were just under $4/4.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

Widemouth are more convenient to get into when you're trying to get a pinch of tobacco. 

Wal-Mart (at least mine) has Kerr for maybe $7/12 pint jars. You can stock up on spare lids and rings too, if you're so inclined.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Exactly the ones I use for everything. Holds two ounces of ribbon, three ounces of 'shaggy flake', if you know what I mean, and four ounces of solid flakes. Now, forget Walmart for a minute and check your local grocery store. If they have them, ya gotta watch for those half off clearance deals. Be warned, they go fast at half off. Yeah, I know; you don't need any more. Trust me...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

as for the OP, anything with an air tight seal is perfect. A lot of people even just use ziplock bags


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Necessary size will vary. And personally, I've found bail-top jars to work well, though I later moved on to ball jars as they were cheaper. Whatever suits you should work just fine.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Zogg said:


> A lot of people even just use ziplock bags


Not me, but some people. :hippie:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*G-R-E-A-T advice here...thanks!!!*

Well, I got the jars home late last after leaving the office...and they are still in my pickup! Maybe I can get that tobacco in there soon!

*Correction*, the packs that I bought DO NOT include any labels...so off to rummage through our office supplies to find me something to be creative with!!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Zogg said:


> as for the OP, anything with an air tight seal is perfect. A lot of people even just use ziplock bags


"Whatsa wrong with yousa? Whosa speaks like that?"

"Ooh mooey mooey I love you!"

_Jar Jar Binks_


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

quo155 said:


> *G-R-E-A-T advice here...thanks!!!*
> 
> Well, I got the jars home late last after leaving the office...and they are still in my pickup! Maybe I can get that tobacco in there soon!
> 
> *Correction*, the packs that I bought DO NOT include any labels...so off to rummage through our office supplies to find me something to be creative with!!!


Hehe, I use avery labels since I had a couple boxes. But after going through that same thought sequence, as you finish your first flat you will find the labels flat under the jars :thumb:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Xodar said:


> Hehe, I use avery labels since I had a couple boxes. But after going through that same thought sequence, as you finish your first flat you will find the labels flat under the jars :thumb:


Thanks John...I will run out to the truck...and look within...I assumed there were none as it stated on the flat that the package contained jars, lids, and rims...Hmmm...it'd be nice if their there..._I will report back shortly!_


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I use painters tape and a pen lol, no need for fancy labels. I just need to know what it is, when I jarred it, how old the tin was, etc.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Thanks John...I will run out to the truck...and look within...I assumed there were none as it stated on the flat that the package contained jars, lids, and rims...Hmmm...it'd be nice if their there..._I will report back shortly!_


OK...a little late getting back to this but there were no labels...:frown:

That's OK...I can make my own...and I am too OCD to use tape! But, at times...i wish I were that simple...I complicate EVERYTHING!


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

quo155 said:


> I am too OCD to use tape! But, at times...i wish I were that simple...I complicate EVERYTHING!


Then I guess the suggestion to just write on the lids with a sharpie won't work for ya either...


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Then I guess the suggestion to just write on the lids with a sharpie won't work for ya either...


So funny! No, I don't think I'd like that buddy! :yo:

That's ok...I love to "make" things, some some nice labels (with my logo of course) will look great on them!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I've been using the bazillion address labels the various charities insist on sending me. I overwrite my name and address with my characteristic scrawl. Never with a date, of course, which would be entirely too organized. You can't get these off easily, which just now leads me to an epiphany: I can save the lids when the jars are empty, a deck of cards of finished blends! Surely there's a card game here somewhere...:dunno:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Then I guess the suggestion to just write on the lids with a sharpie won't work for ya either...


I lost my labels a few months ago and have been doing that ever since.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Any place that sells jarring materials will also sell
reusable labels. They come in rolls of 40 and they are just
a cpl bucks. The ink washes off with soap and water.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

InsidiousTact said:


> I use painters tape and a pen lol, no need for fancy labels. I just need to know what it is, when I jarred it, how old the tin was, etc.


This is what I did when I started jarring....simply because it's what was at hand. Thing is, it works wonderfully. Painter's tape sticks great until you're ready to peel it off, then it comes off easily and leaves no residue. And it's cheap :mrgreen: PERFECT!


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

I just got 6 , 1.5oz pouches of PA and CH .. well you know how they are packed , in cardboard boxes plastic wrapped. How do you all store these ? open em up and Jar all of em. or are the plastic wrapped boxes the same as storing tins


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

JD11 said:


> I just got 6 , 1.5oz pouches of PA and CH .. well you know how they are packed , in cardboard boxes plastic wrapped. How do you all store these ? open em up and Jar all of em. or are the plastic wrapped boxes the same as storing tins


Inside the boxes is an aluminum foil pouch that helps keep the tobacco fresh, and the OTC tobaccos are treated with a lot of PG that keeps it moist. If it is going to be a long time, more than a couple of months before you smoke them I would jar them. You can get about a package and a half in an 8oz jar.


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks Nick , I'm picking up some jars today anyway so I'll grab some and jar it up..


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I got my labels printed up last night. I will begin to transfer all of my baccy into the jars soon and I am excited to see the end result.

I will be sure to add many photos of the "work" as I get them done!!!

Thank you all...very much...for helping me out!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Still "jarring" and still "labeling"!


----------

